# 2006 Dodge Ram Megacab Deisel - leaking Coolant



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

My 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 Deisel is leaking coolant and I remeber reading about a common problem where this occurs. I tried doing a search but came up empty. Any thoughts / suggestions.


----------



## CJ46 (Aug 16, 2006)

*2500 Coolant Leak*

RED,
I had a coolant leak on my 07- 5.9. There is a small hose on the passenger side of the truck back by the turbo. The hose (silver in color, foil wrapped) comes from the factory a little loose, when it gets cold the metal contracts slightly and the small drip occurs. Tighten the hose clamps a few turns. This should solve your problem, it fixed my truck.
Please see the pics for the hose location
Hope this helps
Cliff


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep thats the hose clamps that leak (their just not tight)!


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*!!!*

You guys are awesome. I will be tightening first thing in the morning. I will keep you posted.


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

yep, I have an 06 and have to tighten the clamps on that small hose once a year.


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

barbless said:


> yep, I have an 06 and have to tighten the clamps on that small hose once a year.


Had to do the same on my 07....


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

*Leaking coolant*

Same thing on my 06. Pretty common issue. I tightened them last year. I figured once was enough. I'll check them again.

Shallow.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Just bought a new-to-me 07. Guess I had better check it, too.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

how do you guys like your Dodge diesels.. I mean reliability, power, economy, etc.. I will have to buy a diesel 4x4 in a few months and debating between a powerstroke and cummins.. thanks for any suggestions..


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I love my 06 with 5.9


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Seems to loosen up when you first start using the block heater.


----------

